# Holy Mary Mother of GOF!



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

I try to keep a low profile around this site ... but on my way out the door to play a round of golf I tripped over a landmine and deployed a large weapon of mass destruction.

Now my wife is angry because the deck is all messed up and she's blaming ME?!










Here's Albus coming to inspect ...










Total Damage:

Partagas Limited Reserve 1996 (the presentation alone on this one is fantastic)

Taboo Twist Torpedo (My buddy paul95se has been urging me to try one of these)

Pryme Gold Series (I've had one of these resting in my humi for a while now, might be time to spark it up )

Perdomo Cabinet (some help with this one? is it a champagne?)

La Aurora Barrel Aged (This is new i think? Has a barrel aged wrapper like the 1495 series filler)

Hemingway Short Story ~VS~ NUB cameroon torpedo
(It will be interesting to note the differences between both these short and tapered Cameroon wrapped stogies)

Punch Rare Corojo Crystale (I believe this is supposed to be great full flavored cigar. I've always had a soft spot for punch, they were pretty much all i smoked when i started years ago)

And a 2005 GOD OF FIRE  (seriously?? what can I say about this that hasn't already been said)

(there's a couple that wouldn't turn around in the bag for the picture, they must be a little shy :ss)










Andrew wtf were you thinking?!? I'm glad you got a new house and all - but it's no excuse to mess up mine ... :gn


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Also i wanted to include a couple overdue pictures of the future home of most of these cigars ... just bought it off of Shilala, Thanks again!










GOV gifted me some empty boxes to help keep things organized


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, I loved that humi.
When I saw the pic I said "Hey, that's my humi!!!" 
I'm glad she's gettin loved. :tu

Nice hit, too!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy Crap. ...i just took one in my pants looking at them sticks!!!!!!

Nice hit Andrew...:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Holy Crap. ...i just took one in my pants looking at them sticks!!!!!!


:r :r :r :r :r :r

That's funny!!

Nice hit!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Holy Crap. ...*i just took one in my pants looking at them sticks!!!!!!*
> Nice hit Andrew...:tu


See now thats why no one wants to play with you anymore.:r:r:rclean yourself up young man

Nice hit enjoy the smokes.:tu:ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> See now thats why no one wants to play with you anymore.:r:r:rclean yourself up young man
> 
> Nice hit enjoy the smokes.:tu:ss


I do fling Poo....just need to reload.....:r:r


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

jaymz said:


> Also i wanted to include a couple overdue pictures of the future home of most of these cigars ... just bought it off of Shilala, Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice home where can I get one. Oh by the way great hit


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just realized...
Who's Andrew? Deucer?


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

shilala said:


> I just realized...
> Who's Andrew? Deucer?


It's the Arkansas Bombing Bastidge CADDOMONEY


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I need some more tank pics. Nice looking Oscar.:tu


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks pretty good I guess. If you are into fantastic cigars. 
I'm jealous :dr
Better keep your doors locked.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking sticks there!!! 
The HUMI is SHARP!!! She looks to be getting filled up!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Note to self: CADDOMONEY is scary both in looks and bombing ability.

WOW! He blew you up good!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome tank sir, and humi - Jaymz hit me up with an awesome Oliva sampler on THE DAY that we closed on our new house - a great hit and gem of a surprise. 

He's a great BOTL - I hope that there's a stick or two in there that you can enjoy! :ss

My apologizes to your wife for the deck situation


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

jaymz said:


> It's the Arkansas Bombing Bastidge CADDOMONEY


I call shens.
There ain't no lobsters in Arkansas.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

shilala said:


> I call shens.
> There ain't no lobsters in Arkansas.


True, that was in NYC - 6.something lbs and a whole lotta' yum!

Geographically Arkansas is about as far away from the ocean as you can possibly get, so lobster doesn't happen that often for me - now if someone on the coast wants to send me one on ice... :ss j/k


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice carnage!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nicely done Andrew, just remember these things don't go unnoticed...see ya in Fayetteville!


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> I need some more tank pics. Nice looking Oscar.:tu


Here's a crappy video :ss

View My Video

Top tank is 50G with a red devil named Taz
Bottom tank is 50G tiger oscar named Albus


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

> Perdomo Cabinet (some help with this one? is it a champagne?)


She's definitely a Champagne...s-m-o-o-o-t-h

Nice CARNAGE :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BOOM! This is gonna hurt...

DC# 0103 8555 7494 2389 8724

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG!!! That is great!!! Nice Hit!!!:tu


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad the boxes helped!!!


----------

